# Request help & advice on buying a used NOTE 3



## wilspeak (Jul 12, 2011)

Hello my fellow Note 3 friends , I am looking into buying a Verizon Note 3 from Swappa. What I need to know is , can a UNLOCKED Verizon Note 3 be activated on GSM networks like ( ATT ) or is it only the UNLOCKED international Note 3's that can only be ported over to different networks like Verizon CDMA and or ATT GSM networks ? and what are the differences ? , which device do you think is best to buy ? Thank You in advance for any help that you can give me .


----------



## Ryan925 (Feb 22, 2012)

No it can't be activated. Just like my wife's sprint phone couldn't be activated on my T-Mobile account. Different technologies. There are hacks that remove carrier identification. What I like about GSM over CDMA is being on the phone and still having data capabilities.

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## wilspeak (Jul 12, 2011)

Do you know any links to the hacks to remove carrier ID ? and thank you Ryan925


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

Topic moved out of dev section.


----------

